# need a small tank, buy or loan ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I may have shrimp larvae on my hands sooner than I'd thought I would. I need a small tank to house them when they come, at least until they mature to adult form. Since it is my first try at this, I'm reluctant to spend much on a new tank until I see if I have any success. These shrimp spend some amount of time free swimming until they morph into the adult form, and thus if I leave them in the 30G there is no hope for any larvae that may be born at any time. If anyone can help, many thanks. I'm thinking 3 or 5 gallons at most, I don't have room for anything else.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a 2.5 gallon for $5 in Scarborough if you want.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

*small tank*

Hey I have 3 old acrylic tanks that you can choose from if you want... none of them are rectangles... 2 of them are 2gallons hexagon and the other is a 5 gallon with 6 sides, shaped like a bowfront I guess but with straight sides instead of a curve. They are all empty and fairly clean and come with a few accessories if you want. $10 each and you could choose whichever you like.

Pick up would be in Brampton at Sandalwood and Kennedy.
Cheers,
Julie


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Many thanks for both offers.. can you get me exact dimensions on the 5 gallon hex ? I'd need to check if it will fit in the only spot I've got to put it. thanks !


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33301

Its really not as ugly as it looks... Ok wait it is... But it holds water. Make me an offer? I'll be in mississauga saturday afternoon/evening if you want to meet.

I'd accept just about any offer... 5$?, a promise to pay it forward? A donation to your preferred charity? I dunno.

Or you can just borrow it, and maybe i'll just forget to get it back.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Dimensions of acrylic 6-sided 5-gallon:
longest side (back) - 16 inches
adjacent and at 90 degrees to back - 5 inches
adjacent to front - 5 and a half inches
front - 9 inches.

footprint - 16 x 8 and a half inches.

height without top - 11 and a quarter inches
height with top - 15 and a half inches.

built in light in top does NOT work.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you for those measurements. You say the light is not working,so what kind of light fixture does it have.. I can fix some electrical stuff, but not all. The dimensions are not bad, but a bit higher than I'd hoped.. but then, to be honest I got a bit overexcited with this and I hadn't really given a lot of thought to lighting it.. I was thinking just a little desk lamp with a gooseneck for the time being. But if yours can be fixed, might be easier.

I'm getting another 5 gal, because I just KNOW I am going to need the darn thing.. if this works at all, I will need at least two, maybe 3 little tanks to work with. sigh... I should have seen this coming !


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

The light fixture it has is a little 12 inch 2-prong fluorescent. On the lamp it has "F8 T5 CW". I don't know what is wrong with it. To tell you the truth, I got this tank/hood when I was working at a pet shop - I got a deal because it was a returned kit (because the light didn't work) and the most I did to try to troubleshoot was to buy a new lamp and install, but when that failed to light up I returned the bulb and used the tank only to house fish, not as display. 

To summarize, you would have to troubleshoot the light yourself, or retrofit something in there, or not use the hood at all, and just use a gooseneck lamp as you suggested.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Just looked at the pics.. I think likely I can get into the case and at least see if the problem is a loose wire connection. That's dead simple to fix..If it's the ballast, it's a matter of sourcing a new ballast, which is not hard for big tube fixtures, but might be for this one. Regardless, I think I'll take you up on this tank and my thanks.. I'll PM you, arrange a time, ok ?


----------

